# Need new pots & pans - any suggestions?



## big andy a (Sep 10, 2012)

I know this isn't a "real" smoking question but since we have to cook other things than just smoked stuff I thought the forum could give me some advice.  We've collected a variety of pots and pans in our kitchen over the past 35+ years, some okay and some not so good.  Wifey and I decided to clear to lot out and get a fresh start.  So I'm looking for suggestions on what to buy.  We're looking for regular sauce pans, saute pans, etc.  I don't mind spending a little money for a good, functional set.  Suggestions?? 

Curt.


----------



## plj (Sep 10, 2012)

What kind of stove do you have?


----------



## big andy a (Sep 10, 2012)

Five burner Bosch gas.

Curt.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure what your price range is - I bought this set a few years ago and it comes with a lifetime warranty 

http://store.calphalon.com/calphalon-commercial-hard-anodized-13-pc-cookware-set/334878


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 10, 2012)

We have the 12" skillet from these folks. http://culinaryedge.com/index.php It's the one with the hollow stainless handle, not the cast. I think it was $16.99, and it's the best frypan I've ever owned. Heavy bottom, perfectly flat and level and heats incredibly evenly. We're thinking of getting the whole set, actually 2, one one for us and one for the brother in law as a wedding gift. For the money, it's the best there is.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife and I received a set of these http://www.walmart.com/ip/1114157?a...&wl3=13681845190&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem&veh=dat   , http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnalite-18-Roaster/1744998?findingMethod=rr  and http://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnalite...num-Covered-Stockpot/1811850?findingMethod=rr  when we were married. It’s been 20+years and we have been very pleased with them…..Now unfortunately they no longer look this nice though…..But all in all have been very pleased with them…..They have keep us fed very well !!!! ROFLOL


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 10, 2012)

America's Test Kitchen did a review of low cost non-stick pans, and the winner hands down was T-Fal, it beat out Calphalon, Circulon, Kitchen-Aid, and all the other big name brands. The T-Fal pan survived many brutal tests and just kept coming back for more without losing it's finish. Obviously you don't want all you pans non-stick, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer cast iron whenever possible, in addition to that, I have Calphalon and SaladMaster SS as well as several other things. (no aluminum or teflon coated pans in this house)

I strongly recommend that you get something that you can evaluate first-hand rather than just ordering over the internet.
I learned my lesson, I wish I'd looked into the Calphalons more thoroughly before I bought because there are a few things about them that I hate, one is the fact that the handles on the skittlets are extremely thin and narrow and don't fit the hand well which makes the pans unstable and awkward to handle. Another thing that I absolutely hate is glass lids!!!!!

Good luck!

~Martin


----------



## big twig (Sep 10, 2012)

I got a Cuisinart Stainless Steel Chef's Choice set for $150-$200 about 6 years ago (similar to this http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=133189&RN=2300& ) and they have held up very well to a lot of cooking. I use the stock pot for Chili cookoffs with a high heat burner and it still is in great shape. i prefer stainless over non stick for 90% of my cooking and this set has served me very well.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I prefer cast iron whenever possible, in addition to that, I have Calphalon and SaladMaster SS as well as several other things. (no aluminum or teflon coated pans in this house)
> I strongly recommend that you get something that you can evaluate first-hand rather than just ordering over the internet.
> I learned my lesson, I wish I'd looked into the Calphalons more thoroughly before I bought because there are a few things about them that I hate, one is the fact that the handles on the skittlets are extremely thin and narrow and don't fit the hand well which makes the pans unstable and awkward to handle. Another thing that I absolutely hate is glass lids!!!!!
> Good luck!
> ~Martin


I did not realize I posted the ones with the glass lids - I would not buy those either


----------



## big andy a (Sep 10, 2012)

Martin & Scarbelly,

Curious, what's your dislike with the glass lids?  I have one saute pan with a glass lid but I don't use it too much so I haven't got a feeling one way or the other.  My only concern with the glass is it would be more fragile.  What else??

Curt.


----------



## linguica (Sep 10, 2012)

If you can stand price All Clad's stainless-alum stainless. They will last for generations. It,s what the pros use.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I prefer cast iron whenever possible, in addition to that, I have Calphalon and SaladMaster SS as well as several other things. (no aluminum or teflon coated pans in this house)
> I strongly recommend that you get something that you can evaluate first-hand rather than just ordering over the internet.
> I learned my lesson, I wish I'd looked into the Calphalons more thoroughly before I bought because there are a few things about them that I hate, one is the fact that the handles on the skittlets are extremely thin and narrow and don't fit the hand well which makes the pans unstable and awkward to handle. Another thing that I absolutely hate is glass lids!!!!!
> Good luck!
> ~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 10, 2012)

Big Andy A said:


> Martin & Scarbelly,
> 
> Curious, what's your dislike with the glass lids?  I have one saute pan with a glass lid but I don't use it too much so I haven't got a feeling one way or the other.  My only concern with the glass is it would be more fragile.  What else??
> 
> Curt.



Yes, definitely very fragile!! You have to baby them, not something that I like having around.
I'm in the market for a really good extra large SS stock pot, but I can't find one locally that has a SS lid!!! GRRRrrrr!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yes, definitely very fragile!! You have to baby them, not something that I like having around.
> I'm in the market for a really good extra large SS stock pot, but I can't find one locally that has a SS lid!!! GRRRrrrr!!!!!
> ~Martin


  

DDF, Do you have a restaurant supply house near by? You may want to check with them...I just bought a 10qt stainless and really like it........Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with aluminum pots??


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

Try here Martin- they have always had great customer service and great products

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/2737/stainless-steel-stockpots.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 10, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> [SIZE=10pt][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10pt][SIZE=10pt][SIZE=10pt]DDF, Do you have a restaurant supply house near by? You may want to check with them...I just bought a 10qt stainless and really like it........Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with aluminum pots?? :pot: [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]



Yeah, I visit the restaurant supply here very frequently.
They have aluminum in stock, but not high quality stainless.
I've never liked aluminum because they have a tendency to scratch and pit eventually and are not as easy to clean as SS.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 10, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Try here Martin- they have always had great customer service and great products
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/2737/stainless-steel-stockpots.html



Thanks, I'll take a look.


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend of mine on a cooking forum (a chef) made this recommendation to me several years ago...

The Tramontina line is just as good as the premium triclad cookware.

I bought several pieces and am very happy with it.

Walmart,amazon and a lot of others vendors carry it..

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/537551


----------



## castironchef (Sep 10, 2012)

Personally, I don't think that any one line has the best for everything in the kitchen, or even on the stovetop. 

For instance, I prefer cast iron for even heating skillets for some applications. A certain aluminum non-stick low pan for crepes (and nothing but crepes). Copper sauciers are the best for serious sauce works. Spun steel for woks.  

My stuff simply doesn't, can't and will never match. Different materials, designs and constructions for different applications. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## venture (Sep 10, 2012)

As an alternative thought?

I don't like buying knives or cookware in sets.  Especially with knives, I find there might be a couple in the set I like and others in the set I don't like.  With cookware, I find there are items in there I will use and others in the set seem to be thrown in because nobody would buy them?

I have heard it said that mismatched knives and cookware are the sign of a confident chef.  I believe that.

Whatever you choose, I hope it serves you well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big andy a (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow!  First, thanks to everyone for all the input.  

When I got home tonight I took an inventory of what we plan to keep and an initial list of what I'd like to have, i.e. what kinds of cooking do I want to do that I cannot do with what we have.  I kinda like to idea of filling in the holes with individual pieces that are focused on their specific need.  Most of the sets I looked at give some of what I want but also some of what I don't want so I don't think that's the path for me.  I have captured the web sites with Evernote so I won't forget them - it's sooooo fun getting old!  

I'll let you know what I get.

Thanks again.

Curt.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck and I'm sure it will be interesting to see what you finally decide on. I have cast iron skillets. chicken fryer, griddles (3) and dutch oven. I also have a couple different size SS stock pots and dutch ovens. I have a full set of Tramontina, and find there are certain times it has it's advantages.


----------



## linguica (Sep 11, 2012)

When  I gave my suggestions about cookware I just took it for granted that you had a cast iron dutch oven and 12" cast iron fry pan, two tools no kitchen can be without. Cast iron is the only cookware that is more valuable used and well cared for than when it's new. Nuff said.


----------



## chuckles47 (Sep 11, 2012)

For the money you couldn't go wrong with either Wolfgang Puck or Emeril Lagasse cookware. I own both and they work just fine.


----------



## big andy a (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking a baby step or two I did buy a 12" cast iron frying pan yesterday.  I have a 10" but that's only used for corn bread so the 12" will go into general use.  The funny thing is when I started pulling all the stuff we have from various drawers and cabinets we actually have some great stuff.  Some matches but I really don't care about that.  At the end of the day I might be getting a few pieces here and there.

On another subject we have our annual block party this weekend and I'm smoking a salmon for our contribution.  I'm going to slice a sourdough baguette into real thin slices, put on a thin dollup of a dill infused sour cream/mayo onto the bread with a nice piece of salmon on the top.  I expect to be the hit of the party  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






! 

Curt.


----------



## linguica (Sep 12, 2012)

With regards to the cast iron cookware, the more you use it the better it gets. My sister-in-law uses her cast iron fry pan and cooks over-easy eggs in it every  morning and says that it's better than any Teflon pan on the market.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Linguica said:


> With regards to the cast iron cookware, the more you use it the better it gets. My sister-in-law uses her cast iron fry pan and cooks over-easy eggs in it every  morning and says that it's better than any Teflon pan on the market.


2 X's


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Linguica said:


> My sister-in-law uses her cast iron fry pan and cooks over-easy eggs in it every  morning and says that it's better than any Teflon pan on the market.



Same here! Love my cast iron!


~Martin


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 16, 2012)

We did a clear out and reset a few years ago.  We bought the Wolfgang Puck set from Sam's.  About $100, IIRC, and it's good stuff.  They have other pieces you can add.  It's not high dollar but it's good solid stuff for not too much money.  Also, I had a problem with one handle coming loose because the rivet through the glass slipped out.  This was several years after buying the set and they replaced the lid without a question.

We have supplement the basic set with other pieces over time.  We never gave up our old cast iron, of course.

HTH


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 25, 2012)

If you have a TJ Maxx nearby, check it out!
I find good deals there quite frequently.
I bought 2 pieces of all-clad stainless cookware there today for half the price they are elsewhere.
I also found a replacement pairing knife for the Henkels set I have (someone around here got the handle on the original too hot and it ruined the handle) the pairing knife was only $10, regular price $50 elsewhere.
Last summer I found a 12 inch Calphalon SS skillet, regular price $80, in the bargain bin for $20.

~Martin


----------



## jalan43 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a nice set of Update pots and pans I picked up at the local kitchen store at he outlets. Update is a reasonably priced commercial quality line. Nice heavy bottoms and stainless steel lids. I am very happy with them! An 8 quart sauce pan was regularly priced at $60.


----------

